# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Jcm...

## UK_

Dude...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4K7goFra8U

----------


## Jcm800

Oh fck it - i dunno, no reason not to believe the guy at all, but i always think to myself "i might just be fine on it" but then again, i'm always fighting the decision, i think i'm ****@d tbh..

----------


## UK_

> Oh fck it - i dunno, no reason not to believe the guy at all, but i always think to myself "i might just be fine on it" but then again, i'm always fighting the decision, i think i'm ****@d tbh..


 I know, I'm still gonna take it but only after I get my bloodwork done, I need a baseline view of my hormone profile now so I can compare it later on.

Thing is he did recover 80% as he states in his video, so if thats any consolation.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah he recovered to some degree, he still doesn't give it a glowing recommendation tho. 

Are you getting your bloods don't via an NHS dr? Is there a charge for that? 

I think if I requested that stuff my gp would look at me strangely.

----------


## Jcm800

Watch this guy's video's UK - see what you think..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb5DUIMQ7tU

----------


## Jcm800

So UK - have you restarted Fin yet dude?

----------


## UK_

> Watch this guy's video's UK - see what you think..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb5DUIMQ7tU


 That guy claims he took the pill for a month 4 years ago and it permanently halted his hair loss.

rolf.

I havent got round to taking it yet JCM, still waiting for my RU to arrive from mpbtreatments, will give that a shot before fin, but I think I will eventually end up taking fin.

If you read the data on japanese men who took finasteride, its a good indication of side effects, its usually less than 2&#37; and the studies are also quite long (24 - 48 months etc).

----------


## Jcm800

Actually yeah that guy is a crack head, I must have been drunk when I watched that lol. 

I've got some propecia on the way, might return it tho, so fuggin confused as to what to do mate..

----------


## Jcm800

Also, remind me - you have or had Finpecia yes, from Uk Finasteride? Were you able to cut that into quarters with a pill cutter?

Had a woman comment on my diffused crown at work the other day, it cut deep, i laughed it off, but could easily  have strangled her at that moment..

----------


## swingline747

> Also, remind me - you have or had Finpecia yes, from Uk Finasteride? Were you able to cut that into quarters with a pill cutter?
> 
> Had a woman comment on my diffused crown at work the other day, it cut deep, i laughed it off, but could easily  have strangled her at that moment..


 just so you guys know, this is my second time now stopping fin.
first time was 8 months then off for a few until sides reversed. 
This time is TWO doses and I already feel the sides again so I have to stop.

----------


## Jcm800

Hi swingline. Two doses and sides? Damn, what dose were you taking dude? 

I'm just thinking of buzzing and screwing hairloss now, it's too much,  Fin is all I have and I'm too scared to try it, constant debate about it in my head, it's wearing me out.

----------


## swingline747

> Hi swingline. Two doses and sides? Damn, what dose were you taking dude? 
> 
> I'm just thinking of buzzing and screwing hairloss now, it's too much,  Fin is all I have and I'm too scared to try it, constant debate about it in my head, it's wearing me out.


 i was doing the 1.25 mg a days for 8 months fine until they hit me hard. Like physical pain and discomfort. 
This time I took two 1.25mg doses within 4 days.
I only feel subtly the onset of what was felt before so Im probably getting myself worked up to. 
But just feeling the start of what happened before is enough to freak me out. 
I went off actually (bunny quotes) for a week and a half when it all started and felt a bit better then took one dose and it was hell afterwards. I just think my body dislikes it now. 
Sucks. 
Not everyone tho has issues. You can try it but if you feel weird stop. I luckily got back to normal in like a month and change from 8 months of usage so hopefully after a week this time Ill be okay.

----------


## Jcm800

I'm more than willing to try it, regardless of sides IF I knew when I quit it, I'd return to previous baseline, problem is, that may well not happen and my system could crash, that's my bone of contention with finasteride. 

Luckily swingline you seem to pull back pretty well, it's a shame we can't all try it and quit it as per Mercks directive but without crashing.

----------


## swingline747

> I'm more than willing to try it, regardless of sides IF I knew when I quit it, I'd return to previous baseline, problem is, that may well not happen and my system could crash, that's my bone of contention with finasteride. 
> 
> Luckily swingline you seem to pull back pretty well, it's a shame we can't all try it and quit it as per Mercks directive but without crashing.


 just wish me a quick return this time. thanks

----------


## Jcm800

> just wish me a quick return this time. thanks


 I do wish you a speedy return dude, hope it's soon, keep us posted mate.

----------


## Jcm800

I'm thinking the best way for me to decide whether to take Fin or not is to buzz my hair, see if i like my look that way. If not, i'll take it and run the risks, if i like the buzzed look, then i'll leave the forum for some time.


...second thoughts i know ill look a tit with a buzzed head, damn it.

----------


## UK_

> I'm thinking the best way for me to decide whether to take Fin or not is to buzz my hair, see if i like my look that way. If not, i'll take it and run the risks, if i like the buzzed look, then i'll leave the forum for some time.
> 
> 
> ...second thoughts i know ill look a tit with a buzzed head, damn it.


 I hate to say it JCM, but we dont have a choice in the matter - we're going to go bald - I think after reading about how 5AR maintains the elasticity and repair of motor neurons in the spine I'm going to run a God damn mile from Finasteride.

Seriously, screw it, to hell with it - I think the reason people end up with erectile dysfunction has more to do with the central nervous system than just a decline in testosterone after using propecia.  We all know how long nerves take to recover (1- 2 years) - it's also a similar timeframe for finasteride syndrome to partially recover.

The thing is, if they can find out a way to prevent/cure the horrid side effects of finasteride we could have a solid treatment for hair loss.

No matter what way anyone wants to look at it, the PFS foundation is working in the favor of people suffering from hair loss _and_ those suffering from post finasteride syndrome.

http://www.pfsfoundation.org/

----------


## Jcm800

You're right UK, it's too damn dangerous. But having said that, why do many men benefit and appear to get away with side effects, someone like Spex for example? 

It's all too confusing and frustrating,  the more I read, like yourself the more I feel I should deal with what I've got without Fin. 

My delivery is due today, what an arse.

Hope the pfs foundation gets a lot of support, and can make headway into finding reasons and cures for people with sides. I'd be more wiling to take it if their was a safety net in place.

----------


## UK_

The symptoms mostly manifest days or weeks after the drug is discontinued, when people are on the drug, sex drive is through the roof, people feel great b/c of reflex hyperandrogenicity. 

The drug is based off the hormonal profile of someone born with pseudohermaphroditism, that's essentially what you become.

I have to say though, I really cant believe ANY of these guys are the same as someone who is fully amped with a decent natural Test/DHT ratio, I think some of these guys must go through spells of side effects that we never hear about, or they're denying are even associated with the drug.

Mind you, I think I've heard enough stories about side effects to last me a lifetime - I know, the appeal & lure of popping a single measly pill EOD to save all your hair is just immense, but lifes a bitch.  I have a few full boxes of Fin, I wont be touching the stuff, I'm actually having second thoughts about my RU too.

----------


## Jcm800

Yep, you're right and talking sense as usual dude.  I think some must be in denial, choosing to ignore or perhaps not realising subtle sides. 

I actually know a guy, ok he's from an old forum, but we stay in touch via email -  we've been in touch around five years. We were both toying with fin back then, he started it, I didn't. 

When he gets in touch, it's never good or to praise his hair.  It's to complain about how shit his life is, or how bad he feels. I never rub it in, but believe Fin has done that to him. 

I think I need to try RU perhaps, any advice on that mate? Is the premixed any good do you know? 

Might even try Keretene, just desperate now, hate the feeling, but I know you relate too..

----------


## UK_

Thanks man, I think I know what you mean regarding your friend.

To sum it up, a man needs androgens pumping through his blood for his own personal feelings of well-being and happiness, the relationship between the happiness/well-being and the androgenic compounds in your blood is astronomically complex.  

Personally, my happiest moments were [quite obviously] when I was in my teens, the highest levels of [natural] testosterone my body had experienced, the key part here was that *it was natural*, and everything was in balance, i.e I cant simply pump myself full of exogenous testosterone today and expect the same outcome (you & I know it wont be the same).  That state of me will never be achieved in the lab and ill never experience it again, but I must say, science and research is still young, one day, many many years from now we'll have in our hands the power to quite literally turn back the clock physiologically, I see finasteride as the very very first form of this type technology, i.e. it works in a sense, but it's shit.

----------


## Jcm800

Double post sorry.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah my teens were my best years I agree with that. Re my mate, yeah wasn't long before his girlfriend left him, I recall him saying he totally lost interest. Also had blisters on his scrotum, erection issues, bad lower back, memory issues, depression,  he went to the Dr, had many tests, found nothing,  so now he's on Fin and anti depressants. Poor sod, he and I both know the root causeof his woes, oh and he has a metallic taste in his mouth, classic signs eh? 

Still, I've  been tempted by that little pill still, somehow a buzz cut might have some appeal, slightly
 now. 

What's hard for me, is I come from a family of piss takers, none of which are bald, it fcks me off mate.

----------


## Jcm800

And what about the guys taking Duasteride on here? What do you make of that UK? It seems to be working very well, but at what cost eventually?

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah my teens were my best years I agree with that. Re my mate, yeah wasn't long before his girlfriend left him, I recall him saying he totally lost interest. Also had blisters on his scrotum, erection issues, bad lower back, memory issues, depression,  he went to the Dr, had many tests, found nothing,  so now he's on Fin and anti depressants. Poor sod, he and I both know the root causeof his woes, oh and he has a metallic taste in his mouth, classic signs eh? 

Still, I've  been tempted by that little pill still, somehow a buzz cut might have some appeal, slightly
 now. 

What's hard for me, is I come from a family of piss takers, none of which are bald, it fcks me off.

----------


## UK_

> And what about the guys taking Duasteride on here? What do you make of that UK? It seems to be working very well, but at what cost eventually?


 I dont even want to know what post dutasteride syndrome looks like.

Probably end up pregnant.

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah not a nice thought, good luck to them anyhow.

----------


## swingline747

god Im freaked now.
I told my GF I was stopping and she was like why, if Ive not concluded the pain.
I told her there was the onset of the symptoms. I already feel strts of ED syptoms but hopefully Il bounce back fast and not deal with the long withdrawl issues. 
Last time after about a month or two I was back in hyper drive. But its also tough when you have that sex drive and dont feel attractive enough to go out and pursue anything. Its such a double edged issue.

----------


## swingline747

sorry I cant figure out how to edit a message but have any of you guys with sides (or anyone youve talked with) experienced testicle shrinkage?
Ive always have semi "larger" ones and lately even since the first time on fin it seems they havent been as weighty to say it politley.

----------


## Jcm800

> god Im freaked now.
> I told my GF I was stopping and she was like why, if Ive not concluded the pain.
> I told her there was the onset of the symptoms. I already feel strts of ED syptoms but hopefully Il bounce back fast and not deal with the long withdrawl issues. 
> Last time after about a month or two I was back in hyper drive. But its also tough when you have that sex drive and dont feel attractive enough to go out and pursue anything. Its such a double edged issue.


 Sounds like you're lucky to have a supportive GF mate? I guess she already see's you as attractive..myself, i'm single early 40's, tho i'm told i'm handsome, but inside due to thinning hair feel very un-attractive, It's all bullshit - i'm just thinking of buzzing and accepting my fate, but even at my age - it's hard.

Regarding you're swinger's, i can't comment on that, perhaps you should throw that one out in the general forum, i'm sure someone could shed light on it dude.

----------


## swingline747

> Sounds like you're lucky to have a supportive GF mate? I guess she already see's you as attractive..myself, i'm single early 40's, tho i'm told i'm handsome, but inside due to thinning hair feel very un-attractive, It's all bullshit - i'm just thinking of buzzing and accepting my fate, but even at my age - it's hard.
> 
> Regarding you're swinger's, i can't comment on that, perhaps you should throw that one out in the general forum, i'm sure someone could shed light on it dude.


 Me and my GF are an entirely sep issue. actually she doesn't like the fact I am stopping already but I cant risk anymore possible perm damage. 
She understands but honestly Im 33, and my relationship is not the best. I wont turn this into a therapy session but to sum it up I dont like that my options have been limited because of my hair. 
Again my brother is 2 years younger but still passes as his 20's because of his hair. He can still pick up girls int heir 20's, and he never works out, while I was such a great looking guy in my 20's I pissed it all away in this relationship and feel trapped now. Now Im lucky if a chubby one looks my way.

----------


## Jcm800

No worries mate, if it helps talking about it carry on. 

I've got an older brother, he's 48 -  still got every hair on his head,  can you imagine how bad I feel about that?  no one else in my family is bald, I'm turning into the ugly duckling. 

I feel similar to you, I stay in a lot now, should be out, but I play on my ps3 or scrape away on here.

----------


## swingline747

> No worries mate, if it helps talking about it carry on. 
> 
> I've got an older brother, he's 48 -  still got every hair on his head,  can you imagine how bad I feel about that?  no one else in my family is bald, I'm turning into the ugly duckling. 
> 
> I feel similar to you, I stay in a lot now, should be out, but I play on my ps3 or scrape away on here.


 I feel ya. My sis and brother both have great heads of hair but had awful teeth. We were pretty poor so they got themselves braces in adult hood. They like to say "at least your teeth are good" but honestly I would bash every tooth from my mouth and wear dentures over being bald. Least for that I could make up a cool story like a bar fight... for this what do you do.
Ive had grays since highschool, If it was all gray I would be happy but it kills me that I will have nothing. 
My GF has put on a ton of weight (as most will) and honestly I feel like she thinks she can throw this in my face over it, like "its okay im fat, your bald, that makes us a perfect match." To be honest I would rather have a bald girl with a banging body than a fat girl with great hair.
I want to run but we bought this stupid house, and honestly I dont feel like I would have many other options. Being alone doesnt bug me but being alone while my brother is still gallivanting with 24 year old girls kills me. Forgot to mention my GF is older than me to. Was fun for a bit but now its catching up.

Hopefully I will bounce back from these sides again normally and have that much going. I would shave again but looking at pics its just not me. I have a massive forehead and an "Italian nose" and it just looks awful as the main focus.

good God I think the depression side effect is kicking in lol

----------


## Jcm800

It's an ass mate, have you tried RU? I'm looking at that.  I've got my propecia, it's at my local post office, going to collect tomorrow. Too scared to take it tho, shall return it for a refund. 

Last time I shaved my head was thirty years ago, not happy about revisiting that, I hated it as a young boy too with a minus one nw hairline lol. 

Hope the side's abate dude, it's a tough fight, but gotta keep it up

----------


## swingline747

> It's an ass mate, have you tried RU? I'm looking at that.  I've got my propecia, it's at my local post office, going to collect tomorrow. Too scared to take it tho, shall return it for a refund. 
> 
> Last time I shaved my head was thirty years ago, not happy about revisiting that, I hated it as a young boy too with a minus one nw hairline lol. 
> 
> Hope the side's abate dude, it's a tough fight, but gotta keep it up


 I know the sides will pass again (knocking on wood... hmm pun lol). I work out a lot and eat/live super healthy.
I dont look at it as its an ass. Its a reflection of me and my worth if that makes sense. 
What RU?
Im dying for histogen to release I have been on their mailing list since word started coming out. I thought hair cloning would happen but they wouldnt go because the hair grew erratic... who CARES thats what gel is for and bed head is in now anyway. 
I wish I went in to biology instead of computers perhaps I could have been the one to cure this (but again didnt really grow up rich so I went for community college had to offer) 

If I were you and your contemplating trying it just take one dose every two days. Maybe take one this week, then 2 next. See how you react. If you think there are MANY meications that have sexual sides we take and never think about. If you feel weird then stop.

----------


## Jcm800

Ru is like an experimental treatment, there's a few threads on here, have a look around dude. 

Histogen is exciting yes, but at what price? I'm not wealthy myself, even if it were available tomorrow I couldn't afford it no doubt.. 

A respected poster named Desmond suggested I try 0.25mg fin twice per week, he says it hopefully should keep sides down, but I'm still apprehensive. 

Part of me says try it tho, maybe I will. Really don't know

----------


## swingline747

> Ru is like an experimental treatment, there's a few threads on here, have a look around dude. 
> 
> Histogen is exciting yes, but at what price? I'm not wealthy myself, even if it were available tomorrow I couldn't afford it no doubt.. 
> 
> A respected poster named Desmond suggested I try 0.25mg fin twice per week, he says it hopefully should keep sides down, but I'm still apprehensive. 
> 
> Part of me says try it tho, maybe I will. Really don't know


 I dont think any pricing for histogen has even been announced at all. 

As for the sides. I took 2 doses and I feel like Im as bad again as when i took 8 months. Im pretty worried this time around I pushed it. I may go back to my docs and get anti biotics again just to speed up recovery.

----------


## Jcm800

Hey swingline747 hows things? Hope your sides have backed off?

UK - Hows it going with that RU cream fella? Have you started Fin again yet?

----------


## swingline747

> Hey swingline747 hows things? Hope your sides have backed off?
> 
> UK - Hows it going with that RU cream fella? Have you started Fin again yet?


 Haven't looked into the RU cream yet.
Mainly waiting for my Ed sides to go away. I can get it going fine but random ones area problem again. Also still dealing with some groin pain.
I stopped the fin all together. The sides are too much for me.

I think I'll get back to normal in a few weeks..... Fingers crossed

----------


## Jcm800

Hope things look up soon, I'm still on the fence about damn finasteride, unfortunate guys like you self have sides and put me off, others praise it and it entices me, dunno what to do..

----------


## akai

.

----------


## Jcm800

Thanks akai, appreciate your post.  Think you'll find UK has taken finasteride for three months I believe, and has erectile issues from it, that haven't abated after quitting. 

I'm trying keretene at present, although I believe it's most likely a scam and shall be trying fin before long.

----------


## akai

> Hope things look up soon, I'm still on the fence about damn finasteride, unfortunate guys like you self have sides and put me off, others praise it and it entices me, dunno what to do..


 Over two and a half years in, I usually bust one or two nuts a day (lol, too much info). Either when I have a gf/fwb or fapping. Apparently my dick hasn't received the memo if that makes you feel any better. Also went from 150ish to 180ish now from two years of lifting. Clearly this drug affects people differently so no one will know if you will get sides or not. UK has a very strong opinion about a drug he's never taken. He's said on this forum that you are destined for e.d. and it will prohibit you from gaining muscle. Hasn't happened to me or my friends who take it. Not saying you won't get sides, that's just from my experience. Don't let some random guy who is probably almost completely bald stop you from keeping your hair. The early you start the better. Like I've said before everyone on here who has had success on finasteride wishes they would of started earlier. Right now I take 0.5mg every other day and Nizoral 2&#37; once or twice per week. Was on 0.5 mg per day but switched due to availability about a year ago and stayed the course because it has kept my hair.

Good luck.

----------


## swingline747

> Hope things look up soon, I'm still on the fence about damn finasteride, unfortunate guys like you self have sides and put me off, others praise it and it entices me, dunno what to do..


 try but if you feel anthing STOP. I would say do not try it a second time because thats what put me in the worse boat. I am keeping positive that Ill fully recover again but its just freaky more than anything. 

Im going to look into transplants now start filling in now before its just way to late.

----------

